# JKMKB 2021 BREEDING, 2022 KIDDING



## Moers kiko boars

These are my 3 Herds of bred does.
Thunderbolt 's Girls









Frosting boerxkiko









Princess boerx kiko









Stormy Boer









Stella Savannah xboer FF









QHeart. Boer. FF









Roan Pony Boer


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Apple Dapple. Tenn.meat goat









LIGHTNINGS GIRLS









Dutchess. Boer x kiko









Maggie. Savannah x boer. FF










Gwen Savannah x boer









TITANS GIRLS... MYOTONICS


----------



## Moers kiko boars

GINGER.









Buttons









Dusty









Chevy









Bayhla








Buttercup


----------



## Moers kiko boars

These 2 girls will be bred in November

Cali Gal. Boer









Chickasaw. Boer


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice .


----------



## Jessica84

Yay! And when are we expecting little ones? Everyone looks so happy and healthy as always


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Pretty girls and handsome boys!! Can't wait to see all the cute kids you're going to have!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..the birthing begins Jan 2nd, 2022...then ends Jan 28th. I get a break till April. And then the last 2 will kid that month. I goes to Thunderbolt, and the other to Lightning. So im sure Ill be ready for a break! Fun times ahead!!😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Woah...missing 1 Doe...
RED. Boer 








For some reason her picture didnt come up. She is bred to Thunderbolt. 

And for my friends from the really rough time I went through with Roan Pony and her twins. Tink ( bottle baby) is in front, her twin Smokin is in back


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Wow, you'll be really busy in January!! Can't wait!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Looks like you’re going to have a very busy new year but an amazing one! Everyone looks great! I can’t believe how big Tink has gotten...she’s such a cutie. 
keep the pics coming please!😍🤗😃


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Beautiful! I especially love your myotonics!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..very much. Im praying for smooth birthings. And I have 2 more months to get all the Does and barn ready! Hope the weather holds off too. Dont want much do I? Lol


----------



## MadHouse

They are all gorgeous! 🥰 
How exciting!


----------



## Rancho Draco

How exciting! Can't wait for pictures of all the babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

😃


----------



## Jubillee

Ahhh Titan and his majestic horns! I love them. 

Exciting! I wish mine listened to me and had kids all in the same month. Oh well. The twins are so big now!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hey @Jubillee ...I wasnt planning it that way. I wanted them spread over 2 months. But nooooooo...I have 8 due in the 10th!.😱 Then 6 more on the 13th😱😱😱. Im just hope the doe code spreads them out. Im mainly really watching my 5 FFS. The other girls are usually good on their own. But I have that dread with the FFS. I love watching them grow,,,but I really panic on their delivery day. It can really tie my stomach in knots
So we will see. Its going to be a busy few days.


----------



## Jubillee

Wowza...yea that's a handful. Hopefully, they spread it out a little and keep everything running smoothly!! You are going to be one busy lady. I have 5 between Feb 22 and Mar 2....and I thought that would be rough...phew, I'll be thinking about you that week 😅


----------



## Jubillee

And I agree, I don't like the FF kiddings as much.


----------



## Jessica84

FF are just all around stressful! Gosh they drive me nuts! Usually the other does won’t do much until they are ready to get down and dirty having babies. The FF do their “I’m dying” cry I think at the first very small contraction lol I do feel bad for them though because they have no clue what is going on, but still they drive me up the wall lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I agree...as they waddle by and do that pitifilul baaaaah. Then they take about 6 steps to squat and pee. Lol I just have to be "on guard" to make sure they birth ok. So I have to grab all the "extras" to run to the barn every time they paw the ground and lay down. Usually that first week of labor. Snd I would not have made a good female Dr. I hate checking them that often. I dont have the patience🤣😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

UPDATE
Ckickasaw was bred to Thunderbolt Nov 1...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stella & Red...both FFS..Due in January 😱


----------



## MadHouse

Chickasaw is beautiful!
Ooohh, Stella and Red are getting big!!!
Exciting times!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Babies are a comin'! 😍


----------



## Patchouli

Beautiful herd! I love how many types of goats you have.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Getting close! Hopefully you have decent weather for your FFs. They are beautiful!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou. Im concerned over how large Stella & Red are. Since they are FFs. Lol its getting fun watching them waddle!


----------



## Jubillee

I only have one FF this year now. She's not due until end of Feb so no baby belly, though she's always so fat all the time anyway LOL. But I have one not due til end of Jan that each day is just bigger and bigger. She had trips last year...we'll see this year. Her dam had quads a couple of times. 

I hope those girls have eventless births with gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

January is going to be a busy month for alot of us! So exciting!


----------



## Jessica84

Awww so it’s official you will be kidding for months lol can’t wait to see what they have though!


----------



## Goatastic43

Beautiful girls! Hope they have easy peazy kiddings!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou so much. Im a little concerned, I have 7 FFs this year. So its going to be a nerve wrecking time until all the wee ones get here. The other does usually dont have a hard time delivering. Soo here we go! I do know some really Great People on TGS to ask help from, 😁 if it does get Too crazy! Lol


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm getting excited just looking at the photos! Stella is lovely! I like her freckled ears...and does she have blue eyes?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @Cedarwinds Farm ..no her sire was show boer, her dam Savannah, so no blue eyes. They are anber.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou @Cedarwinds Farm ..no her sire was show boer, her dam Savannah, so no blue eyes. They are anber.


Huh! They looked light in the picture. But she's a pretty girl in any case!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now my Myotonic Buck has blue eyes, and they are given to 75% of his offspring both sexes. Lol lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I went out to feed tonight and started laughing. My myo does are turning into lumpah lumpahs🤣😂😁


----------



## Goatastic43

They just have healthy rumens! Don’t be so hard on them! 🤣 It’s their winter reserves!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are due in january. Then they will look like weeble-wobbles! They are so much fun to watch. 🤣😂


----------



## Hounddog23

Love the goats they look good! Also love the name Iroh someone's been watching the last Airbender lol. Good luck!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Your ladies are looking great! Can’t wait to see those babies!


----------



## toth boer goats

They all look great. 

You will have beautiful babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Went out tonight...some are at 35 days left and others are 50 days left.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Here are some of both boer & myotonics


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And more...


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## MadHouse

They are getting big!!
So exciting!


----------



## ksalvagno

They look great and certainly look pregnant!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wow they are big! I can't wait to see pictures of the babies!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I'm sooooo jealous you have baby bumps already!!! I want to see some on my girls! 😆😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou so much. Im excited and nervouse when they get so big this early. .The wee ones start Jan 4th of 2022. Well supposed to anyway. The 2 black headed does are FF and wont be until March
So its going to be fun.! 😁


----------



## Jubillee

SO exciting!! Look at those bellies!


----------



## toth boer goats

They all look great.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Lookin at all those baby bumps! Wahoo kids all over the place soon 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jubillee ...thanks...Im just a liitle worried. That Red boer, shes a FF...geez how many?😱
@toth boer goats ..thankyou! I do appreciate you!
@GoofyGoat ...I do have your phone #..lol..Do you take late night desperation goat delivery calls?🤣😂😖


----------



## GoofyGoat

@Moers kiko boars ...Absolutely 😇😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok..I have 7 FF this year. Sooooo here are 5 of the FF udders. Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And California Gal was bred to Lightning. Delivery date 4-11-22


----------



## MadHouse

Cute little udders!
Cali Gal is so beautiful! 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Those are the cutest lil' udders!! And my is Cali Gal a stunner!! 😍


----------



## Rancho Draco

Ooh getting close! I love the little udder bumps. Cali is a beautiful gal!


----------



## MellonFriend

Oooo I can't wait to see your @Jessica84 grandkids out of Cali Gal! 😎 SO Exciting! April is so long to wait!


----------



## Jubillee

I'm jelly. I check Mocha's udder every day LOL. I can't wait to see it pop up!! I just have 1 FF now, crazy. Well, maybe a few more with my friend's herd. Still, one of my favorite things is watching baby FF udders start up! <3


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good, nothing like cute first udders.


----------



## Jessica84

I can’t wait either MellonFriend! She has done such a amazing job with all her girls, and I’m over the moon she ended up with some of mine 
Jubillee they are my favorite too! 
Moers Kiko Boars everyone looks so tubby and just about ready. I hope it’s a smooth kissing for you and I can’t wait to see all your little bundles of joy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse ..Cali Gal is one of of Jessica84 kids. Chickasaw is the other girl I bought from her. Love those girls!
@Dandy Hill Farm ..thankyou..and she is from Jessica84 bloodlines! She is amazing!
@MellonFriend ..Jessica84 & I will be Ggmas( goat grandmas ) together!😁
@Jubilee...right..I love watching FFS they are soooo cute!💕💝
@toth boer goats ..I agree! So fun!
@Jessica84 ...I am Not Kissing u! Sorry...Ill be a Ggma with you...but thats it😂🤣🙃😁😂😂🥰


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Jessica84

ugh this spell check I’m telling you! But fine be that way, no kisses lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Tell me about it, I have arguments with the spell check often, but keep at it until I win, LOL 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sorry @Jessica84 ..too old to change my ways...lol🤷‍♀️
But....thanks.for the offer?¿¿¿💗😁


----------



## MadHouse

How are your ladies doing? Some of them only have two weeks left to go?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are "Wide Loads" and they arent turning any sharp corners.🤣😂🤣😂 I took these pictures the other night.


----------



## ksalvagno

Those are big girls!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Wow, they’re getting humongous....wide loads indeed LOL 🤣😂
Looking good! 🐐😁


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the pictures!
Those are some big girls!
Hope all goes well.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And this morning!!! I HAD A !








FIRST Egg


----------



## Rancho Draco

Exciting! But not what I was expecting😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Me either!🤣😂 My chickens went first in the " birthing" lol lol 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice does.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou! Im thrilled they have stayed healthy in this rollar coaster weather pattern we are haveing!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh everyone is looking like they are just about ready, well except probably the chicken, she is probably living life after her birth


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay for your first egg! Tiny omelet time LOL!😁🐔🐥🐔🐣


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Your girls are looking fantastic and huge!! They definitely have quite a few babies cooking for you. Hope everting goes well, can't wait to see all the kids you'll have soon! 😁 

Congrats on your very first egg!! I remember when we got our first egg about five years ago, we come back from vacation and one of the girls laid us a "welcome home egg". Two of my siblings were pretty young at the time, and carried that thing around ALL day!! Well, until it dropped and broke that is...they where pretty upset once that happened.😆


----------



## Jubillee

Oooooohhhhhhhh so ose to baby time!! I hope they have a bumper crop of kids for you!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Went out tonight. We start kidding Jan 2 2022


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Now the Myotonics


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My Savannah x boer & two Boers that will be kidding March 29 and April 15th (taxday)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My Kiko x Boer girls start Jan 4th


----------



## Rancho Draco

Getting close! It'll be time for a new kid count thread soon!


----------



## toth boer goats

All looking great.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @toth boer goats ..they are proof that THE GOAT SPOT works.


----------



## K9Queen

They are all gorgeous  so exciting! You should have a whole bunch of babies on your hands soon!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @K9Queen ..because of everyone helping me over the years, it has become to be a nice & improving herd. If it wasnt for TGS, I wouldnt have these. Its a great place to learn and have fun.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

We are about to start...getting exciting. 
Apple Dapple 1-2
Stella 1-4
1-8 Dutchess
Princess
Stormy
Roan Pony








































Well the pictures wont load in order to fit the names. Stella is under this


----------



## Moers kiko boars

More pictures, sorry but I cant put in a picture after the name like we used to. Now it just puts the picture in randomely
Sorry.
Red 1-8..FF


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Frosting 1-8


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Maggie Mae 1-10 or 3-25 Ff


----------



## Rancho Draco

So close! I can't wait!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Buttercup 1-10


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dusty 1-10


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Baylah 1-11


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Buttons 1-11


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Gwen 1-29 Ff


----------



## Moers kiko boars

QHeart 1-30. FF


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chevy 1-30


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chickasaw 3-31. FF


----------



## Jubillee

Ohhhhhhhh SO close!! Cant wait to see babies!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

They look so good! I can’t wait!
Baby Time 😁🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🤗🤪


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cali Gal 4-15. FF


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ..thankyou. Im going to be busy soon. Im looking forward to it. I loves wee ones💕
@Jubillee &@Goofygoat...we will be busy together. Im excited to see all your wee ones too. This is the most work, and the most fun time!


----------



## Jubillee

Im just scrolling through looking at these dates they are due and thinking dang I need a nap thinking about it!!! But oh what fun!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its going to get busy for me. But ohhhh all the snuggles and.fun it will be. All those new wee ones will keep me enetertained and warm while I work with the birthing Moms💕🤗


----------



## Jubillee

The work and busyness is SO worth it!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, and listening to those wee ones talking to their mamas...💕💝 and watching those tails when they latch on....oh my goodness...so cute!🤗😂


----------



## MadHouse

It is getting so close!! Your girls look great!!
Good luck with all the kiddings!


----------



## Jessica84

Gosh Cali looks so much like her dad in that picture!!! I always thought she was more like mom but that is a Snot face if I ever saw one! 
They are sooo sooo very close!!! I bet they can’t wait either lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

I love having babies around as well. I'm going stir crazy waiting for February to come around. My girls have a month and a half to go.


----------



## MellonFriend

Not long now! Be sure to soak up the sleep and peace before the chaos starts! 
🐐🍼😴🥛🤯🐐🥰🐐😇😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse ..awww thankyou. Im nervously waiting. 7 Ffs and the waiting to see what Roan pony does this year!🤞


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ..yes..it starts Sunday....auuugggh with Apple...hope hers are alive this year! Then a FF...🤦‍♀️


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ..yes. the wee ones bring sooo much life back to the ranch. Just to see new life is exhilirating.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MellonFriend ..isnt that the TRUTH! Especially with 7 FFs this year. 🤦‍♀️ They always make me anxious. I love watching them change into mamas. But not knowing how easy or hard they kid, keeps me lurking around them...lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’ll be ok! You can handle it! I know you, you’ll hit your stride and we’ll be flooded with a cuteness overload of gorgeous baby pictures. I’m so excited for you!!!! 🤗🥰🤗🥰😁🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Your girls are looking good and round! I'm excited to see kid pictures soon!


----------



## MadHouse

I can’t wait for the pictures of your happy smiling face with the new kids!!!


----------



## Jessica84

I agree you got this! I have no doubt about that


----------



## toth boer goats

All looking good. 👍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well you guys all have me pumped!🏋️‍♀️I do have phone #s I can call right? No matter what time? Lol lol my biggest fear is if several kidd at the same time!😱😳🤪 ohhh well. Im going out now and securing all the Heat lamps in the Birthing barn, and filling the pods with straw. Feels kinda strange in my short sleeve shirt & leggings. Then tonight Ill put Gypsys horse coat on her🥰 It should be upper 50s then. But Tommorrow 🥶 just in time for kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Of course...the hotlines always on 😉 we’re out doing the same thing...it’s going to be wild. I just don’t have kids coming yet....next month tho...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ...good Ill be sure & call you for "tests" before your kidding starts! Lol lol No....get some rest. For their are sleepless nights ahead..lol lol But they are Worth it! Lol🥰


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat ...good Ill be sure & call you for "tests" before your kidding starts! Lol lol No....get some rest. For their are sleepless nights ahead..lol lol But they are Worth it! Lol🥰


I can handle it lol...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Apple Dapple pulled the Doe Code on me. So now Im on kidding check every 2 hours!🤪 Stella is due tommorrow and that girl is HUGE! She has a great udder....so keep your fingers crossed for me on her. Now Frosting, boerxkiko, is showing a really full udder, but she has 8 more days to go. Lol and Buttercup a myo, is filling her udder too🤦‍♀️. These girls need to follow the rules! Lol lol Its gonna get Krazy here!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Exciting! I can't wait to see all the new kid pictures! Hopefully everyone has smooth deliveries.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco .me too. This doe code drives me nuts. I get ready for delivery, and then they look at you like your Nuts. Chewing their cud, just stareing. Looks like they are saying...WHAT?¿ then they secretly laugh!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stella & Apple Dapple


----------



## Jessica84

Now I don’t mean to laugh but I am because I think these does are on some kind of riot because mine have NOT followed any kind of rule yet and I’m happy to see I will not be the only one going insane by the end of kidding lol
Now apple dapple! Your momma is a very nice lady, how about you just give her your babies already!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ..because Apple Dapple knowz whats comeing..lol all those late night feedings, and early morning with hungry, happy, bouncey babies!


----------



## MadHouse

Good luck! I wish you and them all smooth deliveries and healthy kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse awww thanks. These 2 are supposed to get busy. But Apple Dapples udder says its not full yet. Lol Poor Stella looks like a drum, stretched tight. Buttercup ( myo) and Frosting & Dutchess all their udders are full. So its gonna be fun! Ill be checking them alot tommorrow. 🤪🤞


----------



## GoofyGoat

Little miss dapple is notorious for being a hold out! She’s going to play you to the hilt ....lol
Stellas a good girl not a stinker like dapple so soon! I foresee many late night checks in your future my friend and your reward, will be a boatload of gorgeous babies😁😉🐐🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Jubillee

Come on girls, time's up...did the little timer pop up yet? lol. 

I just love Stella's mismatched ears!


----------



## Jessica84

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Jessica84 ..because Apple Dapple knowz whats comeing..lol all those late night feedings, and early morning with hungry, happy, bouncey babies!


That is true! If it wasn’t for that I just might have had more then 2 of my own lol


----------



## Jubillee

We got any baby signs today??  Come on Stella and Dapple, show us the hostages!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

No signs....These Stingy does!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I swear...shes smirking!


----------



## Jubillee

Moers kiko boars said:


> I swear...shes smirking!


Yes, so smug...ugh! Stinker! Stella's like "so...you want to see these babies huh? What do I get out of this?" 😂


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jubillee With Stella...its How Many cookies do I get??? No Cookies....no kidds! Lol😁🤣😂


----------



## Jubillee

I totally was thinking that...like if you give me cookies, I give you babies haha. 

I got mobbed today going out to give cookies...you'd think they're deprived of cookies all the time...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its sooooo bad here, I give cookies through the fence, while they are trying to climb over it..lol I honestly never knew that my huge preggo does can out run my 4 doelings to get cookies ..😂🤣 They can...
Poor doelings never knew what knocked them over..😂🤣😂🤣!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh how funny. But yes you don’t mess with a prego and what she craves lol I think the one and only time I was spitting mad at my husband while I was pregnant was when he ate my Ice cream lol


----------



## Rancho Draco

That is funny. My preggo girls only stop running when the babies drop. The cravings are strong enough to keep them light on their feet before then. 😆


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well I think Stella is working on postioning the babies for birthing. I dont think she can get any more posty


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!


----------



## K9Queen

Oooo maybe babies soon. Come on Stella! We’re rooting for you


----------



## HoosierShadow

I'm finally getting a chance to post after reading through and looking at your girls. I love Stella! She is gorgeous and I can't wait to see what she has! Hopefully she doesn't decide to wait until the middle of the night!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stella had 10 lb each twin doelings


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Stormy had a 10 lb buckling and 2 5lb doelings..Triplets


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah!!! Good job stormy and Stella, you show that Apple Dapple how it’s done lol I vote those two get cookies and no one else


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww Congrats! Yay on lots of girls! But wow Stormy you outdid yourself with that big boy! It's crazy how different birth weights can be! They all look great! So exciting! I agree with Jessica cookies for these two since they finally got this show going! Wave em at Apple Dapple and tell her she can't have any until she releases her hostages lol!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Too cute!


----------



## Jubillee

Oh wow!!! Big baby day today!! Yay girls, look at those big beautiful babies!!

Yea Apple Dapple...no cookies til you drop the hostages!! 🤭


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Poor Apple Dapple...No cookies for U! 😁🤣😂🤪


----------



## Rancho Draco

What adorable kids! That buckling just dwarfs his poor little sisters! 

Cookies for all the good mamas! Apple dapple, get your act together! 😆


----------



## CaramelKittey

Aww yay, congrats! Nice work Stormy and Stella! Is this going to be a doe year?? 😍


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! Congratulations On the first precious arrivals! 🥰 😘


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sad news today
Stormy stepped on one of the doelings. She passed this morning early. 😪😭


----------



## Tanya

Oh poor baby. So sorry you lost one.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw man. Hopefully the other two can stay away from her feet


----------



## CaramelKittey

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sad news today
> Stormy stepped on one of the doelings. She passed this morning early. 😪😭


Oh no, I’m so sorry. 😞


----------



## MadHouse

So sorry you lost one! Hugs from me!


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry you lost her.


----------



## Jessica84

I’m so sorry. Its always so frustrating when you loose one :hugs:


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I’m so sorry to hear that!! Losing babies never gets easier.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@CountyLineAcres thankyou. Im glad to see you here. I miss your beautiful babies. Are you going to post some pictures for me to drool over? Mine so far are just traditionals. No color yet.


----------



## K9Queen

Beautiful babies, I’m so sorry you lost one


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> @CountyLineAcres thankyou. Im glad to see you here. I miss your beautiful babies. Are you going to post some pictures for me to drool over? Mine so far are just traditionals. No color yet.


No babies until late Jan at the earliest! I’m having withdrawals!! But you best believe I’ll be posting once they hit the ground.

Traditionals are beautiful too! I’m hoping to add a trad buck or doe next year to bring in some killer structure.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@K9Queen thankyou.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh no, I am so very sorry for your loss, that is heartbreaking  Hopefully she is more careful with the other. It happens but darn it why does it have to happen


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe that’s so sad. I’m so sorry.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I was shocked to loose her. To me she wasnt the weakest. But I guess Mom lost count and stepped wrong. Im just glad I have the 2. Its been frigid here, in single digits 🥶with high humidity & wind. Ive got heat lamps on, deep straw, and I put sweaters on since they were shivering. Im just ready for the temperature to go above freezing to give us a break! I have 6 due tommorrow. So praying for a little warmth..😁


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Moers kiko boars said:


> I was shocked to loose her. To me she wasnt the weakest. But I guess Mom lost count and stepped wrong. Im just glad I have the 2. Its been frigid here, in single digits 🥶with high humidity & wind. Ive got heat lamps on, deep straw, and I put sweaters on since they were shivering. Im just ready for the temperature to go above freezing to give us a break! I have 6 due tommorrow. So praying for a little warmth..


Warm wishes you way!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no, I’m so very sorry that you lost the doeling! It’s heartbreaking 😢
I really hope it warms up for you, freezing cold is hard on you and babies but I’m sure you’ll have everything under control. 
Six today, that’s going to keep you on your toes, praying that everyone has an easy time of it and you’re gifted with healthy strong babies and loving moms.
keep me posted please!


----------



## MadHouse

Sending strength and best wishes for the big day today!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

I hope your weather improves soon and you get some warmth. I definitely understand that frustration. I admit I am thankful we are not kidding right now since the temps have been up and down so much, but with having does due starting in 5 weeks I know Feb can be pretty tough as it's one of our coldest months. It got down to single digits last night, but will be in the mid 40s today, but teens at night. I return to work tomorrow, so I have to get up at 2am, yuck.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well today starts my OMG baby week. I have 12 due this week🤪 . Heres the ooompah lumpahs..( myos) and my big girls too😂🤣😁


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh my goodness! 12!? Good luck to you! 😱


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ..thankyou. Its gonna get a little Wild around here😂😳


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Twins for Ginger, black/ white doeling. Tan & white buckling
Both with Blue Eyes!


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Ginger!!! Good girl, giving your mom 2 beautiful kids with blue eyes! 🤩 🥰 😘


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay! Is she the first today?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse Thankyou. Ginger is a good mama & sweet sweet doe. 
@Rancho Draco ..yes, shes the first to have babies today😁


----------



## Jessica84

They have the cutest little airplane ears  
Is apple dapple not taking notes on how this whole kidding this is supposed to be done? lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She is soooooo upset with me! Apple Dapple does not get cookies till she has those hostages. I told her, I didnt Care if she was practicing with Thunderbolt or not! It looked Serious to me! 😂🤣😁


----------



## Rancho Draco

🤣🤣
Is anyone else showing signs of going today?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Congrats!!! 1 down and 11 more to go! Whew! That makes me exhausted just thinking about it lol!


----------



## Jessica84

That will show her to practice next year! The only way it might be forgivable is if she has healthy, colorful girls!!! You tell her Auntie Jessie said so lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Nope, Dutchess is geting very loving, that means she is close. Frosting is talking to her belly. Buttercup looks like girly parts are swelling. Princess is wadeling. But all udders are full. Bellies are huge. So just waiting for Mother Nature to say its time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ...Apple Dapple is not even looking at me. No cookies! Im her #1 enemy right now. Lol like it bothers me. 🤣😂😁 But I will tell her. She better get busy. lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@HoosierShadow ..the FFs like Stella, I do get nervous. Mostly this week is my 3rd & 4th birthing moms. They got this. So that does help. I only have a couple FFs due later this week. Then Ill be on edge, till the get those wee ones out. I just hope they dont fool me like Apple Dapple did...geeez. 😁😯


----------



## K9Queen

Congratulations! And oh my goodness what a busy week! But I’m so excited to see all the babies 🥰


----------



## Jubillee

You stand your ground with Apple Dapple!!! Give Ginger extra cookies in front of Apple...let her get jealous.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@K9Queen ..thankyou. its fun to watch the little ones be born. 
@Jubilee..lol I hear ya. She is soooo mad at me. No cookies = mad pouty goat! 😁🤣😂😯


----------



## Goatastic43

Wow! Your going to have your hands full! I can’t imagine having that many do in that short of a time! Hope you can get some sleep!  Ginger’s kids are adorable btw


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Ginger! Good girl😀
Come on ladies, one at a time and easy delivery’s! I want more baby pics!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

This morning 7 a.m. Roan Pony delivered a Dapple head Buckling & Doeling


----------



## MadHouse

Yay! Congratulations @Moers kiko boars goat Mama and Roan Pony!!!
what cute little foals! 🥰 🥰 Adorable!!
Good luck Roan, hope all goes well with your udder and both kids!!! 🤞


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse ..isnt that the truth. At least they are both bigger this year. I have her on Masoblast. Im hopeing that will take care of it,,,,before it happens!🤞


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## MellonFriend

Oh I love dapple heads. So adorable! Way to go Roan Pony!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay! Cookies for Roan Pony😆


----------



## goatblessings

Congrats!!! Beautiful kids!


----------



## tiffin

I had been wondering how things were going in Oklahoma. You I think are in Ok. I like to check from time to time because you're closer to us than most and you have boer x. Happy kidding for the rest this week!


----------



## MadHouse

Good idea, giving her Mastoblast!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Baylah had a Doeling at 1:30


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Thankyou soo much. Yes @tiffin ,I am on Okla. So good to hear from you!😁


----------



## tiffin

Baylah had a mini me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh....and I stand corrected...my.new buckling from Roan pony is dapple caped! 😁 I have to credit her with all the Dapples I can!


----------



## tiffin

What a cute dapple caped buckling!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw she's a mini me! So cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..both. its been a good day. We have Sunshine! Can you.believe it? Actual Sunshine. So I have everyone out in it! Yay!!!😁😂🤣😁


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay! Blue skies here today as well but the wind is brutal.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou..both. its been a good day. We have Sunshine! Can you.believe it? Actual Sunshine. So I have everyone out in it! Yay!!!😁😂🤣😁


Im jealous! I want sunshine tooo!
Aw, your girls really broke out all the stops to give you gorgeous healthy babies! I’m thrilled for you!


----------



## Goatastic43

How adorable! Baylah’s little girl is an absolute mini me!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes the wind feels like Ice...but Sunshine! I about forgot what it was😂🤣🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I hope @GoofyGoat you get sunshine soon. It reallyhelps. I justhope Roan can keep these 2 healthy. 
@Goatastic43 ..she has hasnt she. Lol looks alot like her..lol


----------



## Jessica84

That’s a fancy boy!!!! So I’m guessing he’s a keeper?  I love the dapple capes


----------



## ksalvagno

Cuties!


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, congratulations on more beauties!! Baylah‘s mini-me is a cutie pie!!
And Roan’s boy is so handsome in his cape!
Sunshine as a bonus!
So happy for you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Buttercup had twins. A buckling and a doeling


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Oh how cute!! I love every single baby you’ve had so far!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@CountyLineAcres ..THANKYOU ...from 50% to 100% to airplane ears! Lol lol Myotonics are so cute, and easy. .I appreciate your opinion, Ive seen your quality.!


----------



## K9Queen

So many gorgeous babies!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay! I guess all of yesterday's girls held out for the sunshine today 🤣


----------



## MadHouse

Aww!!! I love them! 🥰


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

All my girls were out sunbathing today! While the little ones were attempting to walk and jump around. Of course the ones that are still preggo were a little grumpy, and just watched the wee ones attempt to bounce! Lol its hard to bounce on new legs!🥰🤣😂


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwwwwww! I can just picture the bouncing babies...time to grab the video cam and post to YouTube it’ll go viral 😁🤗🥰


----------



## Jessica84

I love them all!!! So how small are the little ones compared to the boers? They look like they could be adorable little pocket goats


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Today was not a good day. The sun was out, and it was above 32° that waz nice. My day started out ...Frosting had twins a big buckling, and a doeling. Her 4th kidding, cleaned latched on all was good. Red delivered 2 bucklings stillborn, a paint & a traditional. I was sick. I worked on them for 30 minutes, they never took a breath. Roan Ponies been on Masoblast, her udders right side is solid. The buckling is doing well, the doeling I took. Next Dutchess delivered Twins, my Lightnings first kids, just beautiful. They are doing well. Just as they were born. Frosting took her new doeling, bit her ear and slammed her into the building. I have 2 bottle babies now. I have never seen a doe turn so on a kid. It was awful. Not a good day


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dutchess and her buckling & doeling


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My new bottle baby, Frostings doeling


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awe, so sorry you had a rough day. Congrats on the live kids, very sorry for the two stillborns. I hope Roan Pony's udder gets better soon. I also hope tomorrow will be better than today was for you! 💕


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

So sorry for the rough day and your losses 😢 
Congratulations on all the new kids though! Cuties!


----------



## MadHouse

Aw Moers, so sorry to hear about the stillborns! Hugs to you.
Shucks, Roan Pony’s udder! Dang it!
And Frosting? My goodness, that is just weird, after all those years.
On the bright side, you have 4 new beautiful kids, and you know what you are doing with bottle babies!
May tomorrow be better!


----------



## Jubillee

Oh my all the babies are GORGEOUS! I absolutely adore Roan Pony's buckling! Bayla's mini-me...I can't even! You have a beautiful crop of kids!

SO sorry about the Roan's udder as well as the two buckings and Frosting being a brat, poor baby, but now she has you for mama and she'll get all the lovins.


----------



## MellonFriend

I'm so sorry you've had such a rough day. Maybe you can find yourself some time to give yourself a break and feel better tomorrow. Hopefully this is your season's low and it's all up from here! Hugs! 💗


----------



## Jessica84

:hugs: I’m so sorry about the rough day. I hope that will be your one and only for the whole kidding season for you. You have been a very busy girl! You deserve a warm bubble bath and a good night sleep! Tell them to cross their legs and let you sleep in tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou..sorry just had to vent. I know all of you understand the pain & frustration. Thankyou for letting me vent. These 2 are at my feet, warm with full bellies ...for now!🥰


----------



## Goatastic43

Awe man, what a rough day. I’m sorry you’ve had these problems.  Make sure to give your new bottle babies a good hug! They make everything better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ...sorry I was on my pity pot. Im off now. The Airplane ears( myotonics)🙃 are if single around 3 lbs. Twins are usually 2 pounds, about 6 inches long, and head to ground about 7 inches. They make me think of a small teddy bear with airplane ears..


----------



## GoofyGoat

Good grief, I’m so sorry you had a day like this...it’s the hardest part of raising goats, the joy and then heartbreak😭 it’s such a roller coaster ride sometimes. ((HUG!))
Youve got a Gorgeous pair of indoor snuggle buddies who will keep you laughing with their baby antics and when you look out your window beautiful babies romping with their mommas...life can’t get much better than that. Hang in there girl, prayers for a easier time of it going forward.
Im here if you need me.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Man, they just can't ever make it easy can they? Sorry to hear about the stillborns. It's heartbreaking to wait for so long only for them to be dead. 

I second the bubble bath! Relax and get some sleep and pray tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## tiffin

Aww, they look so sweet! Sorry you have two bottle babies but at least they have each other!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

So sorry for the bad news! Hope tomorrow is a better day!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @GoofyGoat. We all take turns dont we. The girls slept after midnight till 6. I thought that was wonderful!🥰
@Rancho Draco ..I think they like testing me, to see if I have paid attention all of you!😉
@tiffin ...you are correct. They have been doing great together. Lots of snuggles🥰
@CountyLineAcres ..thankyou. Youve been in those rough times. I remember . I learned alot from you. Thankyou!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Frosting and her buckling


----------



## Jessica84

You deserved to be on the pity pot. Sometimes we need to climb up there for a minute or a few hours. Nothing wrong with that we work too dang hard and when it doesn’t go well it knocks us down so hard. 
Yep I would say the baby airplanes would be perfect pocket goats lol you will have to get a big tea cup and take pictures of them in it lol like people with those mini pigs do lol oh yes we need to have you make a photo shoot lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well those little fiesty mini mes take alot of coaxing. Lol They prefer to run and pose! Lol So come on over, andwe will do a TikTok on minis! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry. 

We understand having to vent, I think we have all been there one time or two.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm so sorry you had such a bad day. Just stinks. Beautiful kids though.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@toth boer goats &@ksalvango thankyou for understanding & support. Just was my day to whine😉


----------



## MadHouse

That’s great that the bottle kids let you sleep for a few hours! I bet they are quite content, being two of them.


----------



## toth boer goats

Anytime.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

On the 11th..
Buttons had a blue eyed doeling


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Princess had a doeling


----------



## Jessica84

Awww that’s a good stocky looking doeling too!!! Good job princess, not like you know who……..cough cough apple dapple lol


----------



## K9Queen

They are both beautiful! But Buttons little doeling!!!  so freaking cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Jessica84 ..you mean No Cookies upset grumpy mean ol Apple Dapple? That 1? 🤣😂😁
@K9Queen ..thankyou. she is a very active litte girl. Keeps her mama busy! 😉


----------



## Rancho Draco

What cuties!!


----------



## ksalvagno

A couple of cuties!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I think you need to give Apple Dapple a couple of cookies then promise her more when she gives you the kids...I’ll bet she can be bought lol 😂😉😁


----------



## MadHouse

Awww!!! Buttons’ baby!!! 🥰 💕 Can you send it here?
Congratulations on two gorgeous girls!


----------



## GoofyGoat

MadHouse said:


> Awww!!! Buttons’ baby!!! 🥰 💕 Can you send it here?
> Congratulations on two gorgeous girls!


Why don’t you come south to get her? Party at Moers in the warmth 😉


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Why don’t you come south to get her? Party at Moers in the warmth 😉


I’d love to!


----------



## Jessica84

Huh and just like that the party and Jessie’s house is off. Well that’s ok I wanted to share my 65 degrees with you but that’s fine lol I do have a new truck so should be dependable. If I start driving now I should be there in a week………..unless I come across a armadillo in Texas, then I’ll be spending a few days trying to catch and tame it as a pet


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Huh and just like that the party and Jessie’s house is off. Well that’s ok I wanted to share my 65 degrees with you but that’s fine lol I do have a new truck so should be dependable. If I start driving now I should be there in a week………..unless I come across a armadillo in Texas, then I’ll be spending a few days trying to catch and tame it as a pet


They have Armadillos in Oklahoma too😉
See you next week 😆😁😂


----------



## MadHouse

Jessica84 said:


> Huh and just like that the party and Jessie’s house is off. Well that’s ok I wanted to share my 65 degrees with you but that’s fine lol I do have a new truck so should be dependable. If I start driving now I should be there in a week………..unless I come across a armadillo in Texas, then I’ll be spending a few days trying to catch and tame it as a pet


Oh sorry, Jessica, to me it doesn’t really matter whose farm we’re meeting at. Oklahoma or California are both equally like driving to the moon from here! 😂 A warmer moon though.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, so cute.


----------



## Jessica84

MadHouse said:


> Oh sorry, Jessica, to me it doesn’t really matter whose farm we’re meeting at. Oklahoma or California are both equally like driving to the moon from here!  A warmer moon though.


Lol I bet so! As someone that has never traveled very far Oklahoma seems like the other side of the world to me lol


----------



## MadHouse

Jessica84 said:


> Lol I bet so! As someone that has never traveled very far Oklahoma seems like the other side of the world to me lol


The farthest I’ve travelled south from here was Joshua Tree NP. It took weeks to get there. It looked and felt like the other side of the world.


----------



## K.B.

MadHouse said:


> The farthest I’ve travelled south from here was Joshua Tree NP. It took weeks to get there. It looked and felt like the other side of the world.


I've been there! Beautiful place!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm just getting caught up here! What adorable kids! I'm sorry about all the rough things that have happened. How is Roan Pony doing?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Cedarwinds Farm . Wellllll Roan Pony just did it to me again. Half her udder is solid, so I left her the buckling and I took the doeling. Thats the only way they both can live.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Apple Dapple just gave me a doeling...meet Cookie
Shes a CHUNK!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

FINALLLY!! Took ya long enough, Apple Dapple! 🙄😂 That a girl, giving your momma a beautiful doeling!! Love her name, it fits perfectly lol! 😍 Did Apple Dapple get her cookie yet?


----------



## K9Queen

Moers kiko boars said:


> Apple Dapple just gave me a doeling...meet Cookie
> Shes a CHUNK!
> View attachment 219887
> 
> View attachment 219888


Congratulations!!! She is gorgeous!


----------



## MadHouse

What a sweet gift! So precious!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cutie! And what a perfect name 😂


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Cedarwinds Farm . Wellllll Roan Pony just did it to me again. Half her udder is solid, so I left her the buckling and I took the doeling. Thats the only way they both can live.


I'm so sorry to hear that! Is her mastitis responding to treatment at all?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Dandy Hill Farm ..I agree. Took her long enough. But she is worth it💕
@K9Queen ...thank you. I really like her!
@MadHouse .I agree...she is a sweetie

@Rancho Draco ...thankyou..

@Cedarwinds Farm 
Unfortunately it is not working. The same half if her udder shut down. She has milk on 1 side only. The doeling was not as active as the buckling. So I brought her in. The buckling is still doing well. So he can stay with his mom.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Sorry to hear that, but glad you stepped in and the kids are doing well!


----------



## MellonFriend

So sorry Roan Pony's dealing with mastitis again. 😞

Goodness gracious, Cookie is SO beautiful! None of you people that are going to Moer's house take her, she's all mine!😝😍😋🥰😂


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well darn it Roan Pony....again really 😢 I was hoping the mastoblast would work.

Welcome to the world Cookie, you’re a cutie! Great job Apple Dapple 🥰 it was worth the wait for your beautiful little girl.


----------



## Jessica84

I think cookie is a perfect name for her! And I think apple Dapple deserves a few extra treats after that


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Absolutely love Cookie!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou guys. She is a Chunk. To look at her, I forget shes a newborn. She makes the twins look small..lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable. ❤


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ohh yess @Jessica84 , @MadHouse , @GoofyGoat. I should have a break till the 25th! What about a PARTY?🥳 You guys comeing to My Side of the World? 🙃Well COME ON! IM Ready got lots a babies to watch, and I would love the Greatest Friends.💝 Ill even let ya stay for free, feed ya, and let you help.me with all my chores😁


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohh yess @Jessica84 , @MadHouse , @GoofyGoat. I should have a break till the 25th! What about a PARTY?🥳 You guys comeing to My Side of the World? 🙃Well COME ON! IM Ready got lots a babies to watch, and I would love the Greatest Friends.💝 Ill even let ya stay for free, feed ya, and let you help.me with all my chores😁


 🐐🐐
The tow truck took my truck to the shop yesterday.....hopefully 🤞
I’ll FINALLY get mobile soon. On the 18th it’s been 3 full months ugh!🤯


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat Bless your heart. Im a home body, but that would be rough. I hope they fix it soon! Wish I could help. Call me if there is anything I can do.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat Bless your heart. Im a home body, but that would be rough. I hope they fix it soon! Wish I could help. Call me if there is anything I can do.


 Finally a visits possible!🥰😊

Aw, thanks so much but I’m good 😊, I’m just excited to stop paying delivery fees...they’ll eat you alive especially since I live so far off the beaten path. My daughters thrilled to get to a bookstore soon, she has a kindle but she’s like me, and prefers the real thing. Oh and I’m going to get some PF Chang’s ..my Asian cookings decent, but I want to splurge lol😂🤪

beware though...I might kidnap that little blue eyed beauty that was born on the 11th 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ..you just come on up. You might just take her home
I know she would be pampered & spoiled...lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat ..you just come on up. You might just take her home
> I know she would be pampered & spoiled...lol


I know a couple of gals on here who would be jealous of me taking her lol but yup, she’d be spoiled rotten 😊😁😇 she’d get to watch Murder She Wrote and play with PopPop and the other brats 😏🤗😀


----------



## GoofyGoat

Did you notice she even looks a little like Poppy...same coloring 😉


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They would look alike! How sweet! And I know she would be loved!


----------



## Jessica84

Moers you know what my answer is to that party invite lol 
Goofy I hope it’s nothing too serious on the truck and they get it back to you soon! Or do you want me to send you some of my luck with taking to the shop so you can get a new one? 🤦🏻‍♀️


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Ohh yess @Jessica84 , @MadHouse , @GoofyGoat. I should have a break till the 25th! What about a PARTY?🥳 You guys comeing to My Side of the World? 🙃Well COME ON! IM Ready got lots a babies to watch, and I would love the Greatest Friends.💝 Ill even let ya stay for free, feed ya, and let you help.me with all my chores😁


You mean no kids until the 25th of February?
Wow that was a snowstorm of kids, and now it will feel like a desert (for me here).
I better come to this party to play with baby goats, visit with all of you and help you do your chores!
(wouldn't that be fantastic??) 😻 🥳🤩🐐🐐🐐🐐🐐🐈🐈🐓🐓


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse. Well I meant the 25th of January...but thats ok...You can come anyway! Would love to have ya! It would be like Spring here, compared to your weather!,😁🙃


----------



## Jessica84

Can I have a party after and have you come help me with chores too?! Lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Moers you know what my answer is to that party invite lol
> Goofy I hope it’s nothing too serious on the truck and they get it back to you soon! Or do you want me to send you some of my luck with taking to the shop so you can get a new one? 🤦🏻‍♀️


Thanks, they’re getting it fixed it just took awhile to come up with the cash. I can’t afford new truck payments with the prices through the roof the way they are. Thanks tho, I can use all the luck I can get 😉☺


----------



## GoofyGoat

Jessica84 said:


> Can I have a party after and have you come help me with chores too?! Lol


I’m in lol 😁


----------



## MadHouse

GoofyGoat said:


> Thanks, they’re getting it fixed it just took awhile to come up with the cash. I can’t afford new truck payments with the prices through the roof the way they are. Thanks tho, I can use all the luck I can get 😉☺


I hope you will get it fixed and it won’t break your bank. When it’s all fixed you can drive all you southerners up to Manitoba to experience the northern summer and see my possible baby goats!


----------



## Jessica84

I’m down for a summer trip. What are your temps like in the summer? 
How are all your little bundles of joy doing today Moers Kiko Boars?


----------



## MadHouse

We get 80s and 90s here in Manitoba.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oooooh Boy!!! Party invite 😁and a VACATION???🥳🥳🥳🤩 Im IN. I do chores all the time. I would not mind AT ALL. As long as I get Snuggle Time with ALL THE BABIES!!!! And some food and maybe a little🍻🥂🍾🍺🍹🍸and goat girl talk in the Evenings with some FANTASTIC FRIENDS! That would be AWESOME!!!🤗😄😁😆🤗🤗🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well today...its SNOWING?🥶🥶😱😱🥶🥶 And I went through my doe Kidding list....I have 7 more to kid...🤪😱🤪😱🙃🙃😱
Ok back to the Vacation...you know if we stopped to visit all the Great Goat people on here, we could Really Have Fun! Woohoo....just an idea🤯 and it could be FUN???🤣😂😉


----------



## MadHouse

I agree!! It would be Awesome!!!


----------



## Jessica84

We need to play the lotto and win so we could buy a traveling goat trailer and travel around. Summers at MadHouse for sure! That sounds way better then my over 90s and smoke filled summers lol but sorry Moers I’m now going to have to pass on your party, I just don’t like the sounds of your weather at the moment lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well @Jessica84 ...whats wrong with.my Wonderful weather? Its supposed to be 51° tommorrow!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Hint hint wink wink...

I'm just south and east of Manitoba...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ..for goat eye trouble, i use terramycin....🤪🤣😂 oh. Were you hinting, we could stop.by? Well SURE! We would LOVE to! 🤪🤣😂🤣😂


----------



## Rancho Draco

Moers kiko boars said:


> @Rancho Draco ..for goat eye trouble, i use terramycin....🤪🤣😂 oh. Were you hinting, we could stop.by? Well SURE! We would LOVE to! 🤪🤣😂🤣😂


🤣😂🤣🤦🏼‍♀️🤪


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ok Teeter....You Arent The Only Lady Wearing a Brand! 
(Yellowstone)


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Getting Ready for Round 2. I have 2 myotonics due this week and a Full Boer and Savannah x boer due.


----------



## toth boer goats

They look great, happy kidding.


----------



## Jessica84

Well I hope you enjoyed your small time off lol they look great, tell them not to keep you waiting long so you can get more rest before the next round lol


----------



## MadHouse

They all look great! Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thanks guys. Just getting ready to turn cold again..lol today 67° tommorrow 39°! So here comes the cold and kidds!🤪🥶😱


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chevy had Triplets today 😱 all 3 boys...I think. I was busy, and was cleaning so dont hold me to it.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

So cute! 🥰 That one on the far right in the first pic looks like a boy to me because of his size compared to the other 2. Maybe it’s just the picture though.


----------



## Jubillee

LOVE that half and half face!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes the sizes were the birthing order, lol biggest to smallest. They are talking and active! 💞💓


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations Chevy!!! Great job!
The kids are sooo cute!  🥰😍 Two of them look like identical twins.
So glad to hear they are active and talking.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! Silly Chevy, you're supposed to have the smallest one first not the big one!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Ive got them in a shelter with a.heat lamp& barrel. Im not sure how cold it will get, since a wintry mix is on its way.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ...right? Not her! Thats why I Was soooo busy, no time inbetween. I just about needed a baseball glove to catch them😳🤷‍♀️


----------



## Rancho Draco

I bet! Those little ones shoot out like a rocket after a big kid.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwww! They’re gorgeous way to go Chevy!


----------



## Jessica84

Both of those two boys have 2 faces lol that’s why Sally’s real name is Sally two face lol 
So how many are we down to kidding now?


----------



## ksalvagno

What cuties!


----------



## MellonFriend

Those kids are soo fluffy they look like little lambs. 😃


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou everybody, they are cuties! Well @Jessica84 ..that leaves 6. 1 boer doe, 2 savannah x boers, 2 dapple full blood boer does, and 1myotonic.
This Saturday, Qheart & Gwen are due, the Sunday is Dustys. Then I get a Break till March 15th. Maggie Mae, Chickasaw and then last is CaliGal.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww! They’re little faces being half brown and white is so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Those Chevy kids are so cute!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> This Saturday, Qheart & Gwen are due, the Sunday is Dustys. Then I get a Break till March 15th. Maggie Mae, Chickasaw and then last is CaliGal.


Geez, are they going to hold out to get past the weather coming in? I’m praying they do. Update please🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes, but Qheart was wanting to be close today which is strange. So ill feed these 2 bottle brats, then go out and see what shes up to...lol


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well? Everything ok?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ..shes just getting in her livey dovey, dont leave me mood. Her girly parts are swollen, but still has her ligaments, not a full udder. Shes going to wait for the awful weather. 😖


----------



## MadHouse

Ah, c’mon Qheart! Don’t be like that!


----------



## Jubillee

No dang nabbit, she just wants you to be miserable WITH her in the cold.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MadHouse & @Jubillee ...theres always 1that does this...right? Well she has until tommorrow at noon. And thats when the rain starts and the temperature drops! Sooooo we will see..lol😂🤪


----------



## Jubillee

Tell her you'll give her EXTRA cookies if she pops them out before the weather!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Tell her Auntie Goofy will make her extra special goatee treats and mail them to her if she has them after the storms.....😇🤪🤣😂


----------



## Amber89

They have perfect timing don't they!!! Lol I froze my tushy off with my girl it was 24 and that's so rare for us in south Al. I had hot hands I my pockets!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Qheart is locked up in the birthing stall. She was talking, licking me, walking and staring off. No other signs. But do to weather change I would rather be cautious.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

It looks like she’s holding her tail a little wonky but maybe it’s just me? 🤷‍♀️ And it’s probably gonna be just your luck she’ll have her babies in the prime of the awful weather. 🤪 Happy kidding!


----------



## GoofyGoat

It’s time girl! I hope it’s quick and easy! Udder tight, hips hollowed, tail arched....yep happy kidding!
Keep us posted!
I hope the weather hasn’t started hitting you yet, that would be miserable for both of you!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh yeah she is gonna have them super soon! 
And yes! Safe then sorry. Nothing like trying to move a doe and new born kids to a stall in the cold rain. You did good!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## MadHouse

Happy kidding!


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## Rancho Draco

😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Twins...12 lb buckling...10lb Doeling


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well, what did she have? Doe buck what!


----------



## GoofyGoat

GoofyGoat said:


> Well, what did she have? Doe buck what!


Ugh we were posting at the same time🤗 yay Qheart great job momma!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Whoo-hoo! Way to go QHeart!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yay...she beat the bad weather! Yay. So Ill move all 3 tonight to a better stall. Since we are going to have wintry mix & lots of cold weather.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Absolutely darling!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay!!! Congratulations Qheart!!! Good girl, beating the bad weather!
Beautiful kidlings! 🥰 🥰


----------



## tiffin

Wow! She did great! Was she your Tennessee Meat x boer? Or am I mixed up. She looks wonderful and babies look great, big!. We are looking to put some boer in our goats but don't want high maintenance boers. Problem is no Tennessee Meat goats I'm aware of in our area. We want boer x


----------



## K9Queen

Congratulations!!! Beautiful kids 🥰


----------



## R.Williamson

Yay congrats! 


tiffin said:


> Wow! She did great! Was she your Tennessee Meat x boer? Or am I mixed up. She looks wonderful and babies look great, big!. We are looking to put some boer in our goats but don't want high maintenance boers. Problem is no Tennessee Meat goats I'm aware of in our area. We want boer x


Qheart is actually a fullblood Boer.


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers all the kids look great. Sorry I am late to the thread. Just saw it today. I just have not been on The Spot much lately . I am sorry for the losses you have had this season. It's always rough.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@tiffin ..Qheart is 100% boer. Apple Dapple, the doe that had cookie is my Tenn Meat Goat.


----------



## tiffin

I'll have to go back a few pages and look at her!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou all so much! Im just thrilled they got here in decent weather. Now I can put them in a better stall with heat lamps for the ice, snow and sleet coming later tonight🥶 .
Hey @R.Williamson ...Im glad you got on here, to see what Beauties your girl gave me! That buckling is a CHUNK!🥰


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou all so much! Im just thrilled they got here in decent weather. Now I can put them in a better stall with heat lamps for the ice, snow and sleet coming later tonight🥶 .
> Hey @R.Williamson ...Im glad you got on here, to see what Beauties your girl gave me! That buckling is a CHUNK!🥰


He looks like it . She hid those twins well!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes she did! I was thinking a single..so I was suprised! 😁


----------



## MellonFriend

Congrats on the new little ones! I love your kidding whiteboard!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Way to go Qheart! Those kids are darling!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

How many left to kid now? I could go back and read older post but I’m too lazy to do that right now.


----------



## Goatastic43

Aww to cute! I just love that kidding board!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@KY Goat Girl ..I have 5 left to kid 1 Myotonic, 2 Savannah x boers & 2 Full blood dapple boers.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@MellonFriend & @Goatastic43 ..that board was from my THANKYOU [email protected] gave me that. She made it! Amazing huh?


----------



## MellonFriend

@GoofyGoat made that!? That's awesome!!! 🤩


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! That’s awesome @GoofyGoat! How creative!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thanks y’all. I’ve used one for years and with @Moers kiko boars kidding so many this year I thought she could use One. I can make them for anyone who wants one just PM me and I’ll figure out cost and shipping.
@Moers kiko boars was an amazing help after my accident and while I was down and out I crafted a lot so I made her a few things for fun...


----------



## Jubillee

Yay QHeart!!! You did so good having them before the nasty weather! She deserves so many cookies and snuggles!! Beautiful babies!!


----------



## R.Williamson

Moers kiko boars said:


> Yes she did! I was thinking a single..so I was suprised! 😁


Her mom was the same way. She never truly looked pregnant but "Poof!" kids. She would not bag up until the last ,possible second.


----------



## Goatastic43

Those are amazing @GoofyGoat! Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are adorable.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well....we are beginning Round 2. .Dusty is off by herself...She doesnt want Anything to do with me!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh yay! I can’t wait to see what’s coming next! You still have my little blue eyed girl? I need a picture!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Gwen is due the end of this month
She is a Ff


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Then my friend @Jessica84 girls I bought are due March 25th

















And Cali Gal is due April 15th


----------



## Moers kiko boars

And Maggie Mae is Due March 25th


----------



## GoofyGoat

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Beautiful! Happy kidding


----------



## MadHouse

Beautiful girls!!!
So exciting!


----------



## Goatastic43

They are beautiful! Can’t wait to see some kids!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GoofyGoat ...you mean....this little girl?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou! Im hopeing for some dapples! Maybe a black doe too? Lol 😂🤣🤪


----------



## GoofyGoat

Moers kiko boars said:


> @GoofyGoat ...you mean....this little girl?
> View attachment 223293
> 
> View attachment 223294
> 
> View attachment 223292
> 
> View attachment 223291


Yep, that’s my girl 🥰🥰🤗🤗🤗😁😉😊


----------



## Rancho Draco

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou! Im hopeing for some dapples! Maybe a black doe too? Lol 😂🤣🤪


I was thinking of you with all the black kids I got and not a one of them are girls lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ...Im hopeing. But I doubt Ill get black....maybe dapples!😁😉🤪


----------



## GoofyGoat

No, I’m sending this girl to @Moers kiko boars ...she even has a turquoise collar 😉😁


----------



## toth boer goats

All nice goats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Since today.its sleeting, freezing , hard winds. The goats were inside, so here are some of the Babies updated pictures.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cuties! I love this age when the horn buds are just peeking through. 

Quick question about the IBC totes. Do you cut off the bottom or leave it on?


----------



## toth boer goats

They are cute.


----------



## MadHouse

They are all so cute!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ..I leave the bottoms on. Its like a little heater in there. Its actually easier to clean.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Nice! I have one that I never got around to cutting open. I wasn't sure what to do about the bottom. Do you drill drainage holes or leave it solid?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I leave it solid. I use a small amount of hay. Then I use barn lime, and add more straw. I clean it all out in the Spring. I just dump it out, spray it down with ACV. It stays clean till next birthing season.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Thanks!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Your welcome!😉@Rancho Draco
Thankyou for all the kind words!


----------



## Jessica84

Such nice big boned babies!!! They are growing so nicely. You should be very proud of your kids


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou! @Jessica84 ...cant wait till next month....😛 can you??? Lol


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Wow! All the babies are so big now! Can’t wait to see the rest in March!


----------



## FizzyGoats

How are they getting even more adorable?! They look like they are growing big and strong. Great job!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww @KY Goat Girl & @FizzyGoats ..thankyou for such kind words. They are so much fun, and are eating me out of feed!🤪🤣😂


----------



## MadHouse

Any updates about Dusty and Gwen?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Dusty acts the same. Im just not sure. Gwen is working on it...lol


----------



## MadHouse

So, those two have decided to be the ones to keep you guessing! Stinkers!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes. Both are definatelty bred. Both are keeping me on pins & needles. They are queen of the doe code for sure!😱🤪


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I took my bottle babies outside today. Shadow got to.meet her Daddy!


----------



## Rancho Draco

So cute! 💕


----------



## MadHouse

That is cute! He looks like a gentle giant.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a cutie pie!


----------



## Jessica84

Awww I think bucks are so funny when it comes to small kids. They are so confused by them lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yes @Rancho Draco , @MadHouse , and @ksalvagno ..thankyou. I dont.know who was more interested, him or her..lol

@Jessica84 ..they turn into giant jelly boys. So gentle, and just talking to her. 💝


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Aww! I think it’s the most precious thing when a baby gets to meet its daddy for the first time.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Heres an updated pictures of the Myotonic kidds 
And @GoofyGoat girl💗💖


----------



## Rancho Draco

Cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chickasaw is due 3-31


----------



## Moers kiko boars

California Gal is due 4-15


----------



## toth boer goats

Looking good.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, they look great! My girls getting so big! They’re all so healthy and happy! 😁🥰😊


----------



## Rancho Draco

Getting close! Such beautiful girls! 😍


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love all the pictures. It’s so sweet to see the baby meeting dad. And the myotonics are growing so quick and look amazing. You’ve got some beautiful girls left to kid. Can’t wait to see their little ones.


----------



## Jessica84

So so close!!!! I can’t wait to see those hideous bucks out of them  (reverse phycology for those that think I’m being mean)


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You got @Jessica84 ...Thats the way Im thinking took 😂🤣👍

Thankyou everyone else for the kind words!🤣😂💖💗


----------



## ksalvagno

That little one in the feed tub is way too cute.


----------



## MadHouse

The kids are all so cute! And big already!!
Chickasaw and Cali Gal look great!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou both. @ksalvagno and @MadHouse .


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re so cute! Mamas are looking big!


----------



## toth boer goats

🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Any updates? Anyone looking closer to kidding?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hi @MadHouse ...sadley...no. I moved Gwen to isolation, it was raining & dropping temps from 80° to 31°. Shes not happy! Dusty is hiding in her shed. Still HUGE! SO....Im just waiting..


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw come on girls! Pop those babies out!


----------



## GoofyGoat

The wait can be as brutal as the weather! 
you’re getting what we had yesterday and last night....nasty! The icy wind is the worst!
They have to pop sooner or later....fingers crossed it’s soon! I can wait to see the babies...so C’mon girls....


----------



## MadHouse

Thanks for the update!
I guess they can hardly wait either, to feel more comfortable again.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You would think that! But this year has been different for me on birth dates. I guess the activity was their, not the internal connection. Sorry, trying to say it, and not be rude🤔😬. But these girls are really trying my last piece of patience. I dont think Maggie ever took. She still looks thin, no udder, and acts as crazy as always. So I may just have 4 left. Dusty, & Gwen, still waiting😬🤪, Chickasaw, end of this month, then Cali gal.4-15. Then hopefully I will.be finished. Maybe not sane, but completed this KrAzy years kidding!😱🤷‍♀️🤦‍♀️


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Last night gave Gwen ..M.O.M. she had diarrhea, dewormed her, and gave her selenium Vit A &E. Famacha is good! Shes eating ALOT, drinking fine, and looks like the Mom is working! Augh these prego Drama Queens. Im so concerned, these last few are ALL. FFs. 😱🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️ What was I thinking to End the birthing with FFS? 🤪🤔😱


----------



## Rancho Draco

Didn't you know you're supposed to end on a high note? Lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well @Rancho Draco ...I was guessing, ending with the girls that just have easy birthings....would save me a tiny morsal of sAnIty🤪😱....
It Doesnt???.😯😱😯😱😪


----------



## Rancho Draco

What is this "sanity" you speak of? 🤪


----------



## MadHouse

Sorry to hear your patience and sanity is being tried!
Good luck with Gwen, I hope your treatment is working!
And by the time they finally kid, you will have forgotten all about this crazy time!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sanity? Been a long long time? KrAzy???? U too? 🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats

🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Took the Bbabies outside today. Its 50° and sunny. Before the snow storm hits. My last nerve needed a break🤯


----------



## Rancho Draco

Love it! Only because they aren't mine though lol. Bottle babies are so much cuter when they're someone else's. Kind of like human babies


----------



## GoofyGoat

They’re growing great! They look so happy to be out exploring! You’re doing a great job with them!🥰😉😁


----------



## MadHouse

They look happy and healthy!! Lucky goats!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou so much. Today & Thursday we are 50° and above. But Friday...Snow and lows in 20s. So I thought lets get outside while we can..lol. But hopefully after Sunday...they can be outside...MORE!😁YAY!


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Gwen decided to say Happy St Patricks day in her own way. Taking 2 hours to deliver twin doelings. No problem girls are 20 minutes apart, perfect position, and Mom wont touch them. 🤷‍♀️Ive been up making sure they eat every 2 hours. At 10a.m. she decided they were ok to feed!🤦‍♀️
So heres my 2 newest little ones








Ones a red head, the other black head.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations! Sorry mama was a pain


----------



## MadHouse

Congratulations!!
Yay, two more doelings! 🥰 🥰 
Gwen was a FF, right? I guess she needed to figure out those little things were hers. I’m so glad she did figure it out!!
Awesome goat mama, going out every two hours!!!
You must be exhausted.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @Rancho Draco she still is a pain..lol
@MadHouse ..thanks. im just wanting the 2 little ones to survive. With her being their mom. Ive got 3 BBS. And yes shes a FF. Shes my first FF to not want the babies. Its been a trying kidding season. Im thrilled only 3 left to deliver! Yay!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, what precious little ladies! Congratulations….New moms can be difficult but they eventually get it.
Get some rest, you’re on the downhill slide finally,
🐐🐐😁😉🥰😊😍🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww @GoofyGoat ..you are so kind. I hope so. Im ready to be. Im just hopeimg to keep these 2 little ones growing. Hows your girl doing? Getting ready?


----------



## ksalvagno

So cute! Once she delivers the placenta, try a shot of Banamine.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @ksalvagno ..I did that late last night. She passed it.


----------



## ksalvagno

So the banamine shot didn't help? Shoot.


----------



## Goatastic43

Congratulations! They’re adorable! I’m hope mama figures it out


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@ksalvagno ..I think it worked. She passed her placenta. And at 10 a.m. she would let them eat. And was talking to them. 
@Goatastic43 ..thankyou...I hope so too!


----------



## ksalvagno

Oh ok. Good.


----------



## toth boer goats

Poor girl, congrats, they are cute.


----------



## Boer Mama

Some mamas can always be counted on to be a Pain. All my bottle babies have been from the same mama; first time she had triplets as a 2F and wasn’t shut in so another nosy goat came to check things out and I think she decided the little buckling smelled like the other nanny and rejected him right then. Last year with quads she fed them all for the first week but then decided 4 was just too many. She fed the other 3 all season so I was happy enough to bottle one.
This year she’s only wanting her doeling after I had take the little boy inside to warm him up over night… so I’d prefer she’d take him back and have 2 kids taken care of. Lol
I know I’ll have another bottle baby or 2 if my other 4F has quads ( and assuming they all make it w/ my kidding issues this year) and I plan on pulling a cpl this year.
Looks like you’re already almost thru your kidding season! Beautiful herd ❤


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Twins...12 lb buckling...10lb Doeling
> View attachment 221571
> 
> View attachment 221572
> View attachment 221573


Qheart is beautiful- she reminds me of my FF Hershey. And wow- those are some big babies! Great job mama! 💕


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @Boer Mama ..for looking at all my herd. This is the first year ever, I have a Myotonic BB. One Bb is feom the same Doe as last year. My other, never thought that doe would be mean to a kid. Guess I was wrong again. Ill be culling hard this year. Time to get rid of some does. 
Ive never had quads. This is the 1st year for triplets. I prefer twins. I cannot imagine quads. Woo...that
would be a handful. I hope all of yours are healthy and fed by Mom. 
Yes Im finally down to 2 FFs and 1 old doe left to kid. Yay!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well. YAY This morning Dusty gave me Buckling/ Doeling twins! The buckling is the dark face looking like hes an Aussie. The bottom picture the white faced is the doeling! That leaves me with 2 Does left to kid! Oh HAPPY DAYS!🤪😁🤞


----------



## Rancho Draco

Aw congratulations! So close to the finish line!


----------



## MadHouse

Yay!!! Dusty, you finally did it! 
Congratulations on the precious little ones! 💜 ❤


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Congrats to you and Dusty!! Love the blue eyes!! 😍💙


----------



## Boer Mama

Beautiful babies 💕🍀💕


----------



## ksalvagno

So cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Way to go Dusty! Such beautiful kiddos they look so healthy in the sunny pasture!love it🥰😁🥰🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They were born"on the farm" lol. But I had to scoop them up and put them in their shelter. The cold wind was howling and the clouds covered the sun. So they are lounging in their hay now. 😁


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Chickasaw would like to introduce her new BUCKLING


----------



## ksalvagno

Adorable!


----------



## MadHouse

Awwwww! Congratulations Chickasaw!! What a little cutie!! 🥰
He is so bright eyed!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @ksalvagno and @MadHouse . He was about 30 minutes old in that picture. I was impressed with how easily Chickasaw gave birth. And how quickly he was up and eating!


----------



## GodsGarden

What a good momma. And such a cute little face on that buckling.


----------



## Rancho Draco

Congratulations!


----------



## Goatastic43

She looks so proud of him and rightly so! He’s adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@GodsGarden .thats her first. So she is proud...and confused about this little noise maker😉
Thankyou @Rancho Draco 
@Goatastic43 ..She is thrilled with him. Its all so new for her. She really is doing a good job with him. Thankyou💝
.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Aw, proud mamma! What a handsome little guy! Good job Chickasaw🥰😍😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @GoofyGoat . She did great for her first birthing.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I went out to feed. And my latest Little Man was being so playful. I thought I would share with you.


----------



## Rancho Draco

What a cutie 💗


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love that last pic!  He such a doll! Lol I thought you had posted that your last doe had kidded.


----------



## MadHouse

Aaaaaww! What a cutie, and he is having so much fun!! 💕 🥰


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ...thankyou. I have to watch these last few babies. They grow soooo fast. 
@KY Goat Girl ..not yet.. She still flopping around out there. But soon. Im hopeing💖
@MadHouse...hes a Snuggler too😁 Im going to Spoil him rotten. He is soooo sweet🥰


----------



## ksalvagno

What a doll!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Happy boy having a blast! What a hunk😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@ksalvagno & @GoofyGoat ..thankyou. I really like watching him play. Only 1 more doe to deliver, so Im enjoying him until I get busy again😁


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.
I love watching them play.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@toth boer goats ..I do too. They.look so serious, like Im supposed to know how to play too! I do end up laughing.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

He’s lovely


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @CountyLineAcres ...hes small, only 10 lbs. But so much fun to watch. He so intense with that stool..lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

When they bounce around, it makes all your worries disappear!!


----------



## Boer Mama

Beautiful baby- good job Chickasaw ❤🍀😊


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok now for your last girl….3 more days C’mon CaliGal 😉😁😍🐐


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@CountyLineAcres ...my whole world stops. I just love watching them figure out what ti do..lol
@Boer Mama ..thankyou. This is her first, Im very happy with him..thankyou
@GoofyGoat ..yes Ive been calling her Shamu since she lays on her front elbows, then the rest of her just flows around her...lol. She doesnt walk, she waddles. 🤦‍♀️🤷‍♀️🤣😂


----------



## toth boer goats

Moers kiko boars said:


> @toth boer goats ..I do too. They.look so serious, like Im supposed to know how to play too! I do end up laughing.


 Ditto to that.


----------



## Goatastic43

Moers kiko boars said:


> I went out to feed. And my latest Little Man was being so playful. I thought I would share with you.
> View attachment 226752
> 
> View attachment 226751
> 
> View attachment 226750
> 
> View attachment 226749


He’s so cute! What a little stinker!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww Thankyou @Goatastic43 ..I think so. But Im so easily swept up by these little guys. They are all so cute!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Any Guesses, This is Cali today....just a little goo


----------



## MadHouse

I am guessing she will have a single girl.
How is her udder?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Its a little hard to see, but its pretty tight


----------



## MadHouse

OOOhhhhhhh!!!! Happy kidding !!


----------



## GoofyGoat

She’s going to go early tomorrow morning when it’s burrrrrr freezing just because she can! 
😉😂🤣😆


----------



## Rancho Draco

I say buck doe twins


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well @GoofyGoat ...I hope she does and geys it DONE! LOL
@Rancho Draco ..thankyou...me 2!💖


----------



## Goatastic43

I’ll say twins as well. She’s beautiful!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Well?…
Do we have Cali Gal kiddos yet?


----------



## toth boer goats

Anything yet?


----------



## Boer Mama

Maybe you’ll have Easter babies… hope everything’s going ok 🍀🙏🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Everything is fine...thankyou. Im just waiting. Cali Gal is starting her labor...at least I think she is...🤞


----------



## Rancho Draco

Yay!


----------



## Boer Mama

Good luck Cali Gal!! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Cali Gal would like to introduce her new














































kidds!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Triplets! By Lightning! 
1 black headed doeling
1 red doeling
1 black dapple headed Buckling!

Yay! Im finished with this years Kidding!😂🤣😜🥰


----------



## KY Goat Girl

I love Boers with black head and necks instead of traditional red!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Who was Cali Gal bred to again?


----------



## MadHouse

Yay!!! Well done, Cali Gal!!! Congratulations! 🥳 🎉 🥳 
Beautiful little girls and boy! 
I love the solid red.

And now, dear Moers, you are done with your kidding season!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Yay Cali Gal! Great job two doelings and a bonus boy! 
It’s finally over, you can just sit back and enjoy all your bouncing babies! Whahooooo!
What a relief😁 so happy for you!


----------



## Boer Mama

Congratulations 🎊 🍀💕


----------



## Jubillee

Oh they are so pretty!! Congrats!!


----------



## ksalvagno

So cute!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh my goodness three! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lightning, the.buck that was injured when he was @4 months old. Vet said he had 10 days to live. 2 years ago.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I was shocked to see the Red Doeling! I was thrilled with the black head,& DAPPLED black head!😁The Buckling is only about a pound bigger than the 2 doelings .And Im just praying they all live. 
Im finished my Kidding season on a Thrilling finish! Thankyou all for helping me through all of this. Everyone has helped me..💞Thankyou💞


----------



## Jubillee

Those ears on that black-headed kid have me


----------



## Moers kiko boars

They are long...and flowing! Lol 😂🤣🥰


----------



## ksalvagno

Look at the beard on him!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@ksalvagno ...He's a Zexybuck. Lol💝


----------



## Goatastic43

What an amazing buck! He sure throws great kids! Congratulations!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @Goatastic43 ! Im soooo grateful I ignored the Specialist and went with TGS on him.


----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> Lightning, the.buck that was injured when he was @4 months old. Vet said he had 10 days to live. 2 years ago.
> View attachment 227421


He looks amazing!
I am so glad too, that you ignored the specialist’s advice!
What a beautiful buck! ♥


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice. 👍


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Congrats! What a great way to finish out your kidding season!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Went out yesterday and took pictures of a few of the kids.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MadHouse

Awww!!! Cuties!!! 🥰 
Everyone looks so good!! And some of them are so big already!
So nice the boys get to stay with their moms, with aprons on.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @MadHouse ...yes they are getting big. They are full of life and 
L💖VE to run, jump.and play. So much its hard to get a good picture. I have lots of blurs, back legs, and noses..lol


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

So adorable! They sure are growing up way too fast though! 😍😅😄


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Look at those cuties!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @toth boer goats , @Dandy Hill Farm , and @KY Goat Girl ..
Its amazing how fast they grow😥.


----------



## Rancho Draco

They're so big!


----------



## FizzyGoats

They all look so bouncy, and stout, and healthy. What an incredible group of kids.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ...I know...😥 they arent little anymore.
@FizzyGoats ..thankyou. Im very proud of their Mamas , they fed them well!


----------



## ksalvagno

They are growing great!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @ksalvagno ...I appreciate that. Its been fun..lol watching them grow.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

They are all stunning!!!! Great job with them (like always).


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh @CountyLineAcres ...you are always so kind. Thankyou. I always love looking at all of your herd. So Amazing...even the dairy kids! 😘


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Awww thank you!


----------



## HoosierShadow

They look great! Love that buck with the apron on! You have a variety of styles which is so fun! Always fun to get a colored kid in the bunch that you totally didn't expect! We expected all traditional kids this year with the exception of 1 doe that was bred to a red buck and she had triplets, 2 red and 1 traditional with red tail lol. The does bred to the dapple buck we had are traditional-strong colored, but I was happy out of the 7 kids between those 2 that we at least got a red paint doe kid lol. I'm sure our doe in labor will have traditional buck kids even though she is bred to the dapple buck and is a paint.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@HoosierShadow ..isnt that the truth? Even trads throw a dapple ,or a different color! No matter what, they are all so precious! It gets harder and harder to sell them. ( maybe not trying as hard?) But they do take my heart with them. Lol All your kids are beautiful. You do a Fantasic Job!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just an UPDATE. Went out and took pictures. These Kids are HUGE! At 4 to 5 months old...


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Then my youngest group and Bottle babies🥰


----------



## Goatastic43

They look great!


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @Goatastic43 . These have been the biggest kids Ive had. Now Ive got to keep them that way!😉


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! Can't believe how big they are!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@ksalvagno ...me either😥 They are big kids...even the bottle kids are over 40 lbs. But they are still playing! Thats fun!🥰


----------



## MadHouse

Wow, they look so healthy! Great job!!!!
Really Nice kids! 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @MadHouse ..maybe you could show Carmel & May..Give.them an idea...to get busy! Lots of friends waiting to play with them. Got lots of tricks to show them!🤣😂🥰💞


----------



## GoofyGoat

Awwwww! They look fantastic! I think this lot is your best breeding to date despite all the ups and downs! You’ve done amazing! Great job goat mamma! 🎉🥰🤗🤗🤗🤗😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @GoofyGoat . Your instructions have helped me alot. I appreciate everything everyone has said and done. Im finally getting it!😂🤣🥰


----------



## MadHouse

So happy for you!! 💕 
I am going to show my girls those pictures! 😂


----------



## Rancho Draco

Oh wow they're giant! That is one very nice crop of kids. Congratulations! 🥳


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Rancho Draco ..its taken years for me to get them this big. Thanks. Im just excited!🥰


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Beautiful! I can't believe how chunky those Boer kids are!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Me either @Cedarwinds Farm ..This year they were all pretty good sized. And they have really grown well. I was shocked & thrilled. Thankyou


----------



## toth boer goats

They grow so fast and looking great.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @toth boer goats . I appreciate you.


----------



## Boer Mama

Very nice looking kids there 🤩


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Thankyou @Boer Mama . How are all your kids doing? They all looked really good in your earlier pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou @toth boer goats . I appreciate you.


 I appreciate you too. 🤗


----------



## Boer Mama

Moers kiko boars said:


> Thankyou @Boer Mama . How are all your kids doing? They all looked really good in your earlier pictures!


I’ll have to get some updated pictures 😊
I’m happy with their growth- even the triplets that are being raised on 1 teat. I know they’d be bigger if she was able to have full udder tho. (I tried pulling 1 buckling but he went back to his mom after the 2 weeks of being shut away 😑)
But overall everyone’s healthy and happy and growing like weeds so no complaints 😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Hopefully @Boer Mama ..you will share some pictures with us? Yours are always fun to see!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------

